# Brisbane River - Kholo Road



## rino88

Out of interest... Has anyone put in at the bridge on Kholo Road on the Brisbane river?










Sort of looks inviting, could be a good paddle upstream in search of a few bass


----------



## buddah04

hey mate, yeah been down ther when i used to live in ipswich, there are bass in there, there are also big lungfish. becareful not to get caught by seq water or the cops if u are on the downstream side of the bridge, there used to be a sign saying that side from there to the weir is own by seq and fishing is not allowed, but u can get down there, to very nice waters for bass.


----------



## wetaline2

If it's not posted on a fisheries map and theres no sign there now i'd think it would be ok as long as you catch and release all fish no-one should get upset?


----------



## scoman

Have earmarked this as a finnish point for a two/three day trip from the Dam wall. You planning on heading down there in the next couple days Ryan?


----------



## Guest

2011 post Mark.


----------



## scoman

nezevic said:


> 2011 post Mark.


 :lol:


----------



## exp2000

Used to go swimming there when I was a little kid. I remember there were some drownings there.

Don't know if we ever caught many fish there, maybe a few "jewfish". At least that's what we called them back in the day.

They were a dark reddish species about the shape and size of a bream which we ate for supper.
~


----------



## anselmo

exp2000 said:


> Used to go swimming there when I was a little kid. I remember there were some drownings there.
> 
> Don't know if we ever caught many fish there, maybe a few "jewfish". At least that's what we called them back in the day.
> 
> They were a dark reddish species about the shape and size of a bream which we ate for supper.
> ~


spangled perch?


----------



## rino88

Wow, old post replies. lol...

I haven't tried the area, been having too much fun at Shines and Wivenhoe ;-) Should still try launching there one day...


----------



## exp2000

anselmo said:


> exp2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Used to go swimming there when I was a little kid. I remember there were some drownings there.
> 
> Don't know if we ever caught many fish there, maybe a few "jewfish". At least that's what we called them back in the day.
> 
> They were a dark reddish species about the shape and size of a bream which we ate for supper.
> ~
> 
> 
> 
> spangled perch?
Click to expand...

Nah, more bream shaped with a reddish hue. Talkin about four decades ago lol when I didn't know jack about fish so can't be more specific than that. Used to catch them in the Bremer River near Brassal too.
~


----------



## anselmo

exp2000 said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> exp2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Used to go swimming there when I was a little kid. I remember there were some drownings there.
> 
> Don't know if we ever caught many fish there, maybe a few "jewfish". At least that's what we called them back in the day.
> 
> They were a dark reddish species about the shape and size of a bream which we ate for supper.
> ~
> 
> 
> 
> spangled perch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, more bream shaped with a reddish hue. Talkin about four decades ago lol when I didn't know jack about fish so can't be more specific than that. Used to catch them in the Bremer River near Brassal too.
> ~
Click to expand...

mangrove jack?
or a dark coloured bass?


----------



## exp2000

> mangrove jack?
> or a dark coloured bass?


Nah, freshwater species I reckon.
~


----------

